# Puppy Feeding Amounts Advice Please



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi

Our English Springer has now reached the grand old age of 3 months and the breeder told us to change the amount and frequency the dog eats

At the moment my pup has 4 small meals a day and cleans the dish along with dipping his ears in it

At the moment he has

Morning - Handful of Beta dry + Pedigree mixer
Dinner - 1/4 Pedigree Puppy Pouch + Pedigree mixer
Tea - Handful of Beta dry + Pedigree mixer
Supper - Handful of Beta dry + Pedigree mixer

Now he is 3 months we are a bit confused as what to give him as the Beta food and mixer food both have different advice for a puppy of his age

We weighed him and it was about 6KG

Any advice would be great thanks


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

cocobwoy said:


> Hi
> 
> Our English Springer has now reached the grand old age of 3 months and the breeder told us to change the amount and frequency the dog eats
> 
> ...


Look on the side of the beta bag it will tell you roughly how much of the food (in weight) he should be having a day for his age and size.Weigh his daily amount out and divide it into three/meals.


----------



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for that

Should I just keep sticking a handful of mixer in too?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

at 3 - 4 months you should think about reducing them to 3 meals a day, my springer lad is 5 1/2 months and we're feeding him just over 200g a day soon to get reduced to 2 meals.
It really does depend on the food though but somewhere around the 200 mark is probably just right 

I cant rmeber how much Fin weighed at 3 months they seem to put it on so quickly.... he may be a litle light but so long as you see stepped increases when you weigh him hes doing fine. my finn went up around 1.2kg stages every 2 weeks around that age and has now slowed to around 6-800g every two weeks 


Just to say.... have a look around for some better quality food for him. have a look at the price your paying per week and see if you cant buy larger amounts that will last longer of a better quality food cheaper. There are lots on line - supermarket foods are really honestly just cr*p


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

a) you don't need to feed mixer along with complete food
b) follow the feeding amounts on the bag of complete food, and use common sense as to whether the amount is correct for your dog or needs adjusting (depending on activity level). Guides printed on bags are only that - an average - but unless your dog gets very skinny you should weigh out the daily amount as on the bag (a handful is a bit vague!)


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

ops posted twice


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

james1 said:


> at 3 - 4 months you should think about reducing them to 3 meals a day, my springer lad is 5 1/2 months and we're feeding him just over 200g a day soon to get reduced to 2 meals.
> It really does depend on the food though but somewhere around the 200 mark is probably just right
> 
> I cant rmeber how much Fin weighed at 3 months they seem to put it on so quickly.... he may be a litle light but so long as you see stepped increases when you weigh him hes doing fine. my finn went up around 1.2kg stages every 2 weeks around that age and has now slowed to around 6-800g every two weeks
> ...


Yes i would agree that supermarket foods are pretty crap...but if your puppy is on purina beta puppy complete then your ok as it has all the nutrition and vitamins etc pups need for growth.See if you can get pup to eat the beta on its own tinned/pouches meat has little nitritional value and are very low in protein, mix a small amount in for smell factor if he wont eat the beta on its own.
There are loads of different brands of food out there, some better than others.Sudden changes in diet is a no no though as he will get the runs.If you decide to change his food do it very very slowly mixing old and new together over a about ten days, otherwise id advise sticking to what he/she is used to providing he/she is happy,healthy and doing well on it.


----------



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay just a couple of things

Looked on the side of the Beta bag and needed his average adult weight (24-25kg according to google)

For Body weight Expected Adult - 14kg-25kg and age 3 - 5 months is 230480grammes a day

So would you start off with 100g a meal 3 times a day?

Also I know this is a bit of a stupid question but what times are best to feed a dog if feeding 3 times a day?

We normally give him his first feed about 7.30-8.00am when shall we give his 2nd and 3rd


Just to say thanks for the advice so far guys


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

cocobwoy said:


> Okay just a couple of things
> 
> Looked on the side of the Beta bag and needed his average adult weight (24-25kg according to google)
> 
> ...


A springers absolute top weight should be 25kg even then your are talking a seriously large dog.
My dog is a retired sniffer dog - he has muscle on muscle after 9 years of non-stop daily working, he is a very big lad ... 18" neck, enormous scull and deep chest, just over 18" at withers and hes 21.4kilos. 
You are supposed to increase their food to 300+ between 3 and 41/2mths id say, then reduce it back at 6mths to around 200-250g.

Remember if you feed them too much - theyll get the squits as they cant digest it so young, theyll have to be walked more as theyll have more energy and anything over 300g for a young spaniel at that age will just come out the other end and just be wasted.
As I say I havent really exceeded 220g and hes 19" high at 6 months weighing just under 15kilos


----------



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Well thats just confused me even more 

Can someone just tell me how much to feed a 3month old springer a day please


----------



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Is 300g a day enough or too much?


----------



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone?

Don't want to overfeed him


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

cocobwoy said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Don't want to overfeed him


Yes 300g a day should be fine for his age for now.


----------

